# Need some help understanding freebsd updating



## larghio (Aug 12, 2010)

I`m new to freebsd (moved over from opensolaris) currently running freebsd 8.1
I came across 2 bugs that really stops the show for me.

both bugs are patched.
kern/148655 is mfc 
kern/148709 mfc in 7 weeks

how do I get these fixes in to my system? what are my options?

I know I can just download ,apply the patch and compile for kern/148655 but will this fix show up in some kind of update I can install with freebsd-update ? 

kern/148709 patch only applies to head so I guess i just have to wait 7 weeks to get this to work on 8.1 or do I? What is my options ?

I really tried to figure this out on my own, but apparently  I need some help :e


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2010)

Update to 8-STABLE or apply the patch manually. It will not show up with freebsd-update. 

As for the other one, you'll have to wait for the MFC (Merge From Current) or patch by hand (which might not work because the patch is for 9-CURRENT).


----------

